# Replacement Engine



## kollinsb (Jul 25, 2005)

I have a mower with a blown 18 HP B&S engine. It's a twin cylinder M/N: 400700 series. What engines would replace this one? does it have to be a twin cylinder?

More specifically... If I wanted to replace it with a single cylinder 12 HP or 14 HP motor would that be cool? How about replacing it with a Vanguard motor?

Any help is greatly appreciated...


----------



## kollinsb (Jul 25, 2005)

Is this a bad question? Should I already know the answer?


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

you can put any motor you want on it, if you want to go from a 18hp twin to a 12hp single cylinder you can. as long as your pully will go on the new motor and the wiring matches up you can put anything you want in it.


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

I can get you the replacement engine nos...but that model# doesn't come up...are you sure its correct? What's the type#?


----------



## kollinsb (Jul 25, 2005)

I'll try the single cylinder route. A new engine is so expensive and I have a 12 i got working just sitting there. Thanks for the replies!!!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Should work, the same frame gets used for different engines anyway.... Lol, I've heard of one on another site put a 3.5 briggs classic on it..... with the right gearing it did run around running that little 3.5


----------

